# Gw1516



## torque2 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi. First post here.

I hope this doesn't violate the rules, but can anyone tell me why this GW is so much more expensive than from here ?

Is it the same? The reason I'm asking is because I'm looking for an european seller, and so far I haven't seen any.


----------



## moresize (Aug 10, 2012)

torque2 said:


> Hi. First post here.
> 
> I hope this doesn't violate the rules, but can anyone tell me why this GW is so much more expensive than from here ?
> 
> Is it the same? The reason I'm asking is because I'm looking for an european seller, and so far I haven't seen any.



I would go with the company who has the best feedback, I have seen a few company come and go.


----------



## osta-president (Aug 10, 2012)

torque2 said:


> Hi. First post here.
> 
> I hope this doesn't violate the rules, but can anyone tell me why this GW is so much more expensive than from here ?
> 
> Is it the same? The reason I'm asking is because I'm looking for an european seller, and so far I haven't seen any.



This is an expensive compound and we have built a solid relationship with our supplier and we are able to but in very large quantities so we can offer it at a lower price to you. 

GW-501516 30ml-10mg/ml 

If you use our introductory Ironmag discount code  "*IRONMAG25"   
*you will receive 25% off your order. 

Osta-Gain


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the inquiry about my organization. To be honest with you I can't speak for how the competition formulates their pricing because I am not them. I can say that our products of are the highest quality both research chems and peptides and there are plenty of members as well as lab results on this forum that will back that statement.  I come from a place where "pigs get fed and hogs get slaughtered" if you follow me. Not to mention this is MY personal guarantee to you. 

*[FONT=&quot]What we guarantee.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] *

If you are not satisfied with a product we will refund or exchange it per your discretion. 

All of our peptides are minimum 98% pure and the highest of quality.

All packages will be shipped discreetly.

All domestic orders ship priority.

Domestic US orders over $500 ship FREE all the time.

Our pricing will be some of the most competitive on the internet.

All orders ship within 24 hours. Daily cut off is 12 pm est.

We will respond to emails within 24 hours, most of the time within hours. 

Purchasepeptides* *greatly appreciates your business and as such we want to be sure that your experience with us is as good as possible. If for any reason you feel that any product you received from us is not up to quality then please send an email to loud@purchasepeptides.com.

We will address your concerns and replace or refund any unused items that you have left. We do ask that you return the products to us and we will promptly refund or reissue the products to you at your discretion.


Thanks for your interest in PURCHASEPEPTIDES.COM

*[/FONT]




torque2 said:


> Hi. First post here.
> 
> I hope this doesn't violate the rules, but can anyone tell me why this GW is so much more expensive than from here ?
> 
> Is it the same? The reason I'm asking is because I'm looking for an european seller, and so far I haven't seen any.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 10, 2012)

OP - I have been researching GW-501516 for off cycle use (always tough to keep the extra fat off when I'm consuming so many calories). It's definitely on the more expensive side from virtually every source that offers it, but when I buy it I'm going to go with Purchase Peptide. I'm running their IGF-1 Lr3 as we speak, and I've really enjoyed the experience (I'm on track to put on 2lbs in just four weeks). I've also used their letro and clen, both of which are terrific. 

I'm not a rep for them, but I'd recommend their stuff to anyone any day. And ultimately, you have nothing to lose because PP has a full money back guarantee. Browse around the research chem section, and you'll get a good idea of what kind of reputation Purchase Peptides has; there's a reason they've been around for so long.


----------



## chemical (Aug 10, 2012)

You really need to find a company that you can put your trust in.  For me, Purchase Peptides is the only company that I actually trust.  Regardless of other companies higher prices, they just keep doing what they do best, which is offer extremely high quality products.  I can't help you with a european source as I only deal with Purchase Peptides, but the shipping is very fast.  They would be who I would go with.  But don't listen to me, listen to the countless testimonies on Purchase Peptides.  I still don't get why people risk their money on more expensive products.  It's just mark-up my European friend.  And no, it's not the same, it's even better.


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 10, 2012)

Another vote for Purchase Peptides! The shipping, pricing, and quality of there products have by far exceeded my expectations. 
 I've had labs done on there exemestane, and a few logs using there Ipam,Cjc,Igf,Mgf. 
 Check it out for yourself:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/l...e-purchase-peptides-aromasin-lab-results.html
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...1295-mini-log-purchase-peptides-products.html
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...-cjc-mod-grf-ipam-lr3-mgf-exemestane-log.html


----------



## torque2 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you for all the great answers. I wish I wasn't in europe. Everything from the US gets stopped in customs here. Guess I have to keep looking (or move).


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 11, 2012)

Email me @ loud@purchasepeptides.com


torque2 said:


> Thank you for all the great answers. I wish I wasn't in europe. Everything from the US gets stopped in customs here. Guess I have to keep looking (or move).


----------



## maniac0614 (Aug 11, 2012)

osta-president said:


> This is an expensive compound and we have built a solid relationship with our supplier and we are able to but in very large quantities so we can offer it at a lower price to you.
> 
> GW-501516 30ml-10mg/ml
> 
> ...


 
At osta-gain.com you will have no worries. We are new to ironmagazine.com but we are rated the number research supplier in many other forums. We have many satisfied customers out side of US and  satisfying customers is our number one priority. 

Email us at osta-gain@safe-mail.net and we will make sure to take care of you.

Osta-gain.com


----------



## chemical (Aug 14, 2012)

What did you end up doing, torque?


----------



## torque2 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have to research a bit more, the import laws in this part of europe are fairly strict.  Having the product stopped by customs could result in a lot more than just a confiscated package.


----------

